

Kaizen, the oldest productivity improvement tool - nreece
http://www.rediff.com/money/2007/jan/23kai.htm

======
portLAN
Kaizen is the concept of continuous and neverending improvement. In Japan it
stems from W. Edwards Deming's principles of statistical process and quality
control imported from _America_ in the 1950s as part of Japan's post-WWII
reconstruction efforts in the manufacturing sector.

Its citation here is virtually tautological: the tool to improve productivity
is Kaizen, which means improving continuously! How stupendously helpful.

 _"Think, rethink and attempt Kaizen, with 100 per cent clarity and
understanding;"_

Apparently all you need to get to 100 percent clarity and understanding on a
fuzzy concept is a bulleted list instructing you to do so. Enlightenment, here
I come.

------
tuukkah
"To be effective, Kaizen needs 100 per cent participation from everyone
involved." "Think, rethink and attempt Kaizen, with 100 per cent clarity and
understanding;"

If you happen to not see improvement, you can't blame him!

